
Show HN: Klipse- a JavaScript plugin for interactive code snippets in blog posts - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/klipse/2017/03/28/klipse-explained.html
======
Etheryte
The sticky header is way too large on mobile - why do you even need it? I'm
capable of reading the page headline and not forgetting it for 2 minutes. As
it is, the page is just downright inconvenient to use.

~~~
viebel
Thanks for the tip

